
Sorry, graphene–borophene is the new wonder material that’s got everyone excited - eaguyhn
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613267/borophene-the-new-2d-material-taking-chemistry-by-storm/
======
lokedhs
After so many years (20?) of talk about graphene, and we haven't really seen
any of the predictions come true. As far as I understand, it's because it's
turned out to be really difficult to make it at an industrial scale.

The article suggests that this new material is even harder to make. Is there
any reason to believe this will actually have the impact that it was suggested
graphene would, but never succeed at?

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "Since borophene’s synthesis, chemists have been eagerly
characterizing its properties. Borophene turns out to be stronger than
graphene, and more flexible. It a good conductor of both electricity and heat,
and it also superconducts. These properties vary depending on the material’s
orientation and the arrangement of vacancies. This makes it “tunable,” at
least in principle. That’s one reason chemists are so excited."

